#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] [動畫] 數碼暴龍第5季

## 銀楓

官方網站
OP影片

數碼暴龍(我比較喜歡講暴龍= =..寶貝真的太...)
最新作品..Digimon Savers(目前大陸那邊是翻數碼拯救者)
故事和以往1.2.3.4代都不同..
主角們年紀已經不再是小學生..
看起來像17.18歲的青少年..@"@
故事也不再是一群小學生互相不認識然後一起掉入數碼世界= =||...
目前演到11集..嗯..其實還不錯看說..=..="..

藍色那隻進化後還挺帥的..XD
到底是狗還是狼呢= =...

----------


## 修諾斯

以下是小狐的看法...
藍色那隻進化前是狗，進化後是狼(炸)
恩？判別依據？

因為耳朵~(笑)

還有就是呀...
亞古獸呀...您怎麼頭變大了~(傻)
喔埋嗄 ~XD

----------


## 逸獅

> 還有就是呀...
> 亞古獸呀...您怎麼頭變大了~(傻)
> 喔埋嗄 ~XD


－－不，我覺得亞古的重點不是那個……

重點是……那兩個黑黑大大的「洞（？）」……|||（汗）

----------


## 段星魂

恩...數碼暴龍機變的像手機了
先撇開獸人型的數碼寶貝
怎麼每次植物型都那麼好笑阿....(汗)

老實講如果這次故事還是很無聊的在拯救世界的話
我大概不會看 (畢竟已經救過4次了=^=)

----------


## 銀楓

> 恩...數碼暴龍機變的像手機了
> 先撇開獸人型的數碼寶貝
> 怎麼每次植物型都那麼好笑阿....(汗)
> 
> 老實講如果這次故事還是很無聊的在拯救世界的話
> 我大概不會看 (畢竟已經救過4次了=^=)


目前是在回收一些進入現實世界的邪惡數碼獸
(也是主角們任職的機構在做的事= =||)..
和3代馴獸師之王感覺不太一樣...
不過以後會不會變成去拯救世界就不知道了XD"...

----------


## 修諾斯

> 目前是在回收一些進入現實世界的邪惡數碼獸
> (也是主角們任職的機構在做的事= =||)..
> 和3代馴獸師之王感覺不太一樣...
> 不過以後會不會變成去拯救世界就不知道了XD"...


小狐覺得...
拯救世界這東西，以後八九不離十會出現吧！
畢竟都救四次了，一不做二不休摟~

而且總不能都在玩回收遊戲吧...
沒出個BOSS打打就沒精采度了(燦)

不過小狐還是比較喜歡03的設定...
主角們之於數碼獸，感覺比較真正在戰鬥中有點用處。
不是負責喊進化而已




> 很想看呀~~ 
> 
> 不過要等好幾個月才會來台灣吧=.= 
> 
> 說不定等上一年.......


孩子...有ADSL的話就善用它吧！
如果等台灣播...不僅很久，而且在來個中文配音...會死獸的~XD
去網路上找找吧~
而且有些網路上的字幕組，翻譯的還比台灣官方好很多...

----------


## Panzerfaust

閣下指的應該是零四.無限地帶吧.

零四的主角即是數碼獸的設定.
在零三後段就有些影子.(合體!)

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

> 不過小狐還是比較喜歡03的設定... 
> 主角們之於數碼獸，感覺比較真正在戰鬥中有點用處。 
> 不是負責喊進化而已


恩  有同感  03比較好看
只不過是使用卡片的時候好像太少了(到後來好像都不用了)
04進化的時候還滿帥的  手上有數碼密碼去刷暴龍機

亞古獸的鼻孔變大了  而且原本在兩側  好...
好期待05出來  那隻狗好可愛~

----------


## 星夜狼痕

我倒認為第1.2季比較好看
尤其是加魯魯獸跟獸人加魯魯很帥
第2季的暗黑戰鬥暴龍獸也很不錯

----------


## coolv

哎呀 怎麼這裏會有這帖子^^我是國內這次接下制作這部片字幕的漫翔字幕組的組長兼主翻，請多關照^_^老實說，這部和前四部比起來是有很多不同，從根本上講，制作班子都更換了，沒道理沒有改變。這次是考慮到很多曾經的粉絲現在都是初中生高中生甚至是大學生了，所以確實有必要調整主角的年齡以留住曾經的粉絲，擴大觀眾層。這次的劇情比較像第三部的構架，但同時也有自己獨特的一面。由於數碼獸（寶貝絕對PIA掉，暴龍該詞無詞源，亦不使用）進入現實世界造成犯罪行為的頻繁，因此成立了名為DATS（數碼特搜隊）的秘密組織在保密狀態下處理數碼獸問題。而一名叫大門大的14歲熱血（不良？）少年因為與亞古獸邂逅（其實是對毆……|||）而加入了該組織。不過一切不止是這麼簡單。究竟是怎樣，我也不知道^^0不過不管怎樣，事件已經有了一個端倪了。
在這部裏，同志們將首次看到比獸還強的人類……見獸就打……還相當有攻擊力……|||樓主還沒看12集是吧？12集那打得叫個過瘾……把比丘獸打個半死。史無前例的毆獸。
雖然有些地方確實不太近如人意，比如作畫有時比較粗糙，但是對粉絲來說，還是很值得看的，可以體驗到全新DM的感覺。不要因為和以前不一樣就立即否定它。試想如果真和以前一樣，大家是不是又要抱怨沒創新呢^_^退一萬步講，為了乖乖GAO也值得看啊~><




> 我倒認為第1.2季比較好看
> 尤其是加魯魯獸跟獸人加魯魯很帥
> 第2季的暗黑戰鬥暴龍獸也很不錯


別著急，下周GAO就會進化成類似的狼人型的完全體了，我也在等^^

----------


## coolv

目前更新到第12集，附上下載地址：
漫翔：http://www.mydmw.com/6kbbs/showbbs.a...=210&totable=1
華盟：http://www2.camoe.cn/bbs/read.php?tid=5973&fpage=1

p.s.回樓主：那是狗狗呀！是柴犬呀！GAO啊！今年就萌它了！><

----------


## 銀楓

> 目前更新到第12集，附上下載地址：
> 漫翔：http://www.mydmw.com/6kbbs/showbbs.a...=210&totable=1
> 華盟：http://www2.camoe.cn/bbs/read.php?tid=5973&fpage=1
> 
> p.s.回樓主：那是狗狗呀！是柴犬呀！GAO啊！今年就萌它了！><


= =a..柴犬的話...
還真的有點像耶..(汗)
不過他在第7集說過他不是狗XD"
反正很可愛..沒差= =+

另外這次主題曲竟然不是一開始就放= =..
目前最高紀錄過了8分才放..(汗)

----------


## CANCAT

請問現在有人知道這已經出到第幾集了嗎?
我用狐狸只下載到35...

加奧獸叛變了啦!!  Q口Q"
番長獅子獸又出來嗄~~他果然不只是單單的跑龍套呀!! (被毆死)

----------


## 奈良

這不卡通真像神奇寶貝...
都已經冷卻掉了...卻來是一直出...
老實說也很少小朋友會看了= ="

----------


## CANCAT

> 這不卡通真像神奇寶貝...
> 都已經冷卻掉了...卻來是一直出...
> 老實說也很少小朋友會看了= ="


這些動畫早就已經不是現在小朋友看的啦ˊ口ˋ"
是給那些"已經長大的小朋友"看的啦XD"

----------


## windta

> 這些動畫早就已經不是現在小朋友看的啦ˊ口ˋ"
> 是給那些"已經長大的小朋友"看的啦XD"


他討論的東西都很多，有深入一點的卡通...。

不過越來越腐了(茶)
少了正太太可惜(只有一個被數碼寶貝養大的那個)，
現在已美少年為主q_q，不過誰知道哪個藍色小狗狗叫什麼名字(好想抱抱)

----------


## CANCAT

> 他討論的東西都很多，有深入一點的卡通...。
> 
> 不過越來越腐了(茶)
> 少了正太太可惜(只有一個被數碼寶貝養大的那個)，
> 現在已美少年為主q_q，不過誰知道哪個藍色小狗狗叫什麼名字(好想抱抱)


他應該是叫"加奧獸"吧~沒看錯的話...
本人比較喜歡他的完全體,比較有獸人的味道!

不過他還是永遠敵不過我的最愛~番長獅子獸啦XDDDDD
番長獅子獸萬歲~!!!!  (被拖走)

----------


## 墨

> 這些動畫早就已經不是現在小朋友看的啦ˊ口ˋ"
> 是給那些"已經長大的小朋友"看的啦XD"


畢竟這已經是第五季了,當時的小朋友都不知道幾歲了說

題外話:我的電腦裡有1-37集,到現在只看到第三集的說...(好多動畫都看不完啊..)

----------


## 奈良

> 畢竟這已經是第五季了,當時的小朋友都不知道幾歲了說
> 
> 題外話:我的電腦裡有1-37集,到現在只看到第三集的說...(好多動畫都看不完啊..)


俺就是當時在看的小朋友xD"

當時看的時候是小六(看數碼寶貝)神奇寶貝則是小3....現在都已經高一咧= ="
好老OTL...我好惆悵阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿(回音)

----------


## CANCAT

可是最近看來...
他們的劇情...
越來越...
像台灣本土劇了=口="

後面又突然跑出壞人是怎樣呀!!
難道不能讓我跟我家的番長獅子獸永遠安逸的過一生嗎!!! (被拖走)
番長獅子獸是我的!!!嗄啊啊啊啊~~~  (被打昏)

----------


## 狼幼仔

有人說想看啊
去Youtube就有了啊
在搜尋列打 digimon savers episode xx(xx就是數字)
就能看到
我影睛看過很多了
前幾集還有簡體中文版的呢
用FOXY也能下載到喔

----------


## 銀

最近總算全部看完

才知道原來番長獅子獸是他老爸囧

----------


## 銀楓

> 最近總算全部看完
> 
> 才知道原來番長獅子獸是他老爸囧


話說48集就結束了..
相較於前面四代都破50真的有點短說

不過這部很好看呢=..=
番長獅子獸是他爸 被震驚到+1 (汗)

----------


## 钢帝

期待下一季的．

數碼暴龍每次的主題都很不錯呢．

感覺越來越成年向了．

----------


## 逍月

怎覺得...向日葵好像神奇寶貝...
其實植物類的都很像...

----------

